# Gainesville Florida here



## dansills

Hi

Just looking to join a local chapter and meet some fellow turners semi local to me maybe?


----------



## Edward Cypher

Welcome to the forum from the Mile High City!!!


----------



## seamus7227

welcome from wichita falls, tx!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Glen Schumann

Welcome from Winona.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Welcome from Shawnee,OK home of one of the most avid Gator fans.......Me!! There is a NE Fla. Chapter you might contact.


----------



## Florida Marine

Ocala...  Home to one of my college buddies, whose dad was a dentist...last name Slaughter.  Can't imagine going to a dentist named Slaughter!

Wife and I are UF Grads...but I am a displaced Floridian at this time.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Mapster

If you can hold on until about the end of August I will be joining you up there! I would be interested in a chapter as well


----------



## Ted iin Michigan

Welcome from Michigan.


----------



## miket812

We have a local that meets in Jacksonville. It may be a little far to travel but we would like to see you come and enjoy the time. Contact dennisg on the forum and he can give you all the details. We meet at the Woodcraft in Arlington. (southside area)


----------



## dansills

Thanks for the welcomes and a big thank you miket. I will send him a message I would love to go.  
Mapster - let me know when you move up!


----------



## GaryMGg

dansills said:


> Hi
> 
> Just looking to join a local chapter and meet some fellow turners semi local to me maybe?


 
Check out the Cracker Workshop in Ocala, FL
Meetings are held the second Tuesday of each month at 7:30 pm in the Annex Building of First Baptist Church, 2801 SE Maricamp Road, Ocala, FL 34471. 
The club President was James Parker; his local number is: 237-8709

Great bunch of folks!


----------



## SawdustLife

Hey Guys,
We are going to try again for a Central Florida Chapter.  If you are interested, just let us know in the tab for Central Florida or contact the Woodcraft in Orlando and ask for Mark.
Thanks!


----------

